
Show HN: moment-emoji, get a emoji for the time of the day - oscargeorge
https://github.com/oscarmorrison/moment-emoji
======
oscargeorge
maker here. This was pretty quick and dirty, but wanted something a bit cute
to add to a time zone widget i built. Might save some others some time

~~~
arthurcolle
Wish there were incremental clock-face emojis for every minute of the day.
Would be cool to have a more granular version of this exact idea. Nice
implementation though!

~~~
oscargeorge
Thanks. Yeah incremental would have been better. This round the time to the
closest 30 mins

~~~
quickthrower2
This is where svg might shine, but for the emoji use case (presumably a non
serious use case) this approx time would be fine

